

Qwerty keyboards: Time for a rethink? - rocco
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130314-qwerty-time-for-a-rethink

======
DanBC
> We're sorry but this site is not accessible from the UK as it is part of our
> international service and is not funded by the licence fee. It is run
> commercially by BBC Worldwide, a wholly-owned subsidiary of the BBC, the
> profits made from it go back to BBC programme-makers to help fund great new
> BBC programmes. You can find out more about BBC Worldwide and its digital
> activities at www.bbcworldwide.com.

WTF BBC, just treat me like anyone else for the /future/ site; show me ads if
you're showing them ads.

(Not sure if they're legally allowed to do that, or if they show ads in other
parts of the world.)

~~~
scholia
There's always the obvious solution:

[http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-
www.cgi/http://www.bbc.co...](http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-
www.cgi/http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20130314-qwerty-time-for-a-rethink)

But it's a misleading headline. It's about a new type of piano. See
[http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/roli-seaboard-
instrument...](http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/roli-seaboard-instrument-
unveiled-571907)

